

Screw Your Stupid Typedefs - adamnemecek
http://almostvalid.blogspot.com/2013/11/screw-your-stupid-typedefs.html

======
talles
SCREW. TYPEDEFS.

I hate it. Have you ever used WINAPI directly? For god's sake, everything is
typedef'ed. Horrible to work with.

------
signalhill
worth checking out this discussion:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1rvuh0/the_way_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1rvuh0/the_way_youre_using_typedefs_sucks/)

